# Vertical Baffles



## swine-n-shine (Dec 8, 2009)

Alot of you guys have reverse flow offsets with a vertical warming box/smoker/rib rack (whatever you want to call it).  I've noticed some of these can be segregated for smaller cooks.  As I look into my next build I'd like to incorporate something like this, but I haven't grasped my mind around the baffle design. Anybody care to explain how they've achieved this? Pics would be awesome.


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Dec 10, 2009)

Do what I'm doing and put the rib box over the firebox.  I am planning on having the usual exhaust stack on the smoke chamber, and also having an adjustable opening into the warmer/rib box for when I want to use it.  In the case that I want to have more heat in there, I'm also adding an adjustable opening directly from the firebox into the rib box.  If you check out Lang smokers they do the same thing and mine is basically a clone of them.  I'll be able to close off the exhaust on the smoke chamber if I want the smoke/heat in the rib box.  Just make sure when planning that you make the openings between all the areas the proper size no matter what configuration you are running.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 10, 2009)

Take a look at this thread from Cajunsmoke13 and see if it helps you at all

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=85250


----------

